

Why Instagram Is Worth $1 Billion (Or More)  - guynamedloren
http://madebyloren.com/why-instagram-is-worth-1-billion-or-more

======
nodata
tl;dr version: because instragram could have become a facebook competitor.

I'm not sure this is a new viewpoint.

